# hôtel bas de gamme



## enoeno

Bonjour,

je cherche le mot qui conviendrait le mieux pour ce genre d’hôtels -en Afrique- : 
- tenus et utilisés par les habitants du pays, même la plupart des routards et "backpackers" recherchent plus de confort
- super bas de gamme : souvent la douche et les toilettes -turques- sont dans le même pièce et sont toujours communes, souvent sans électricité -éclairé à la bougie-, eau froide -recupération d'eau de pluie-, avec une hygiène déplorable...
- prix : généralement dans les 1 ou 2€ la chambres simple, maximum 3€ la chambre double. 

Mon problème est que le mot hotel renvoie à plus de confort que cela. En Afrique de l'est, ils utilisent le mot "guesthouse" -chambres d'hôtes en traduction mot à mot- mais là encore cela renvoie à un autre style d'hébergement. 

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonjour Enoeno.

Ce serait bien l'un des sens du _bouge_, à se fier au TLFi. Ce mot ne semble plus faire partie du vocabulaire de tout le monde, mais on l'entend encore.


> *I.−* _Lang. commune_
> *A.−* _Vx._ Petite pièce, pièce de grenier en hémicycle où il n'y a place que pour un lit. [...]
> *B.−* Hôtel, chambre d'hôtel misérable. _Bouge affreux, infâme;_ _bouge à matelots;_ _hôtel-bouge_ (E. et J. de Goncourt, _Journal,_1886, p. 553):1. ... nous nous sommes établis dans un _misérable __bouge_ qu'on  nous avait donné pour un hôtel. Le lieu et les gens nous dégoûtaient  tellement que nous avons été immédiatement demander à M. Masterson (à  une lieue de là) la pension bourgeoise qu'il avait dû nous chercher. Michelet, _Journal,_1834, p. 749.


J'aurais aussi pensé à un_ gourbi_, mais apparemment cela ne désigne pas une chambre chez un logeur. Le_ refuge_ relève encore un peu de cette idée-là, mais à ma connaissance c'est public.


----------



## enoeno

Merci Logospreference-1 !

N'y aurait-il pas un autre mot plus commun, plus connu ?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Le _gîte rural _(le TLFi),  mais c'est déjà un peu confortable, et seulement à la campagne. Le mot,  c'est bien le _bouge_, mais cette catégorie a pratiquement disparu, sauf  dans les grandes villes ; Or on parle alors d'hôtel meublé, le  problème étant qu'on y trouve toute la gamme, pas simplement les bouges.


----------



## Philippides

"Chambre d'hôte"" ou surtout "gîte rural" renvoient selon moi à une réalité européenne.

"Chambre chez l'habitant" est la meilleure solution que je trouve quoique pas très satisfaisante. Il m'arrive d'employer guesthouse en français, mais plutot dans le milieu des backpackers ou routards. Mais j'ai fait des guesthouse dans des pays d'Asie qui étaient confortables et propres. Dans quel contexte souhaites tu utiliser ce terme ?

Je trouve que le bouge contient trop la connotation péjorative. J'emploie ce mot mais pour désigner un endroit crasseux, je ne savais même pas qu'il s'agissait à l'origine d'un hôtel.


----------



## OLN

Bouge est normalement connu et compris de tous. Rajouter _hôtel_-bouge, au cas où les lecteurs seraient perplexes et penseraient à un café ?

J'allais aussi proposer gourbi, que je pensais adapté au contexte, par assimilation. 
Autre suggestion : cambuse (péj.) (TLFI : Petite chambre misérable, taudis)

Pourquoi ne pas dire garni misérable, pension de basse catégorie ou de bas étage, pension pour fauchés, cloaque ou autre paraphrase ?

PS : gesthouse se traduit par _pension_, et ne rentre pas dans la définition d'un hôtel bon marché au confort rudimentaire.


----------



## Logospreference-1

_Un toit chez l'habitant ?_


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_Hébergement sommaire chez l'habitant_ ?


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

_Bouge_ ne m'aurait pas parlé du tout
_Gourbi_,_ pension misérable_ me semblent refléter la réalité décrite.


----------



## littlepond

Bonjour! “Bouge” a un sens péjoratif pour moi: je vois pas comment on peut l’utiliser ici. Le lieu décrit par enoeno peut être sans beaucoup de “conforts”, mais quand même ça pourrait être propre, etc. - pas forcément sale, ce que le mot “bouge” me renvoie.

Je dirais “hôtel de base” ou “logement (ultra)simple” ou quelque chose comme ça. La suggestion de JeanDeSponde me plaît aussi.


----------



## SergueiL

Philipides said:


> "Chambre d'hôte"" ou surtout "gîte rural" renvoient selon moi à une réalité européenne.


Il existe aussi (du moins ici) des gîtes tribaux dont le confort peut être tout à fait sommaire. Ils ne sont cependant fréquentés que par les touristes.


----------



## Xence

Philipides said:


> "Chambre chez l'habitant" est la meilleure solution que je trouve quoique pas très satisfaisante.



Je vote également pour cette suggestion qui me semble décrire le mieux ce dont il est question ici.

Je signalerai, au passage, que _gourbi _est un terme péjoratif désignant un taudis qui n'est sûrement pas destiné à accueillir des hôtes.


----------



## SergueiL

Philipides said:


> "Chambre chez l'habitant" est la meilleure solution que je trouve quoique pas très satisfaisante.


enoeno parlait d'un hôtel, pas de logement chez l'habitant, donc en toute logique "chambre chez l'habitant" ne devrait pas convenir. Il n'existe aucune appellation en français qui rende le terme très général et très neutre de _guesthouse_, il faut inventer et sans doute faire une périphrase comme l'ont proposé certains (hôtel local au confort sommaire, hôtel de brousse, etc.)


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

J'aime bien _hôtel , pension *de brouss*e._


----------



## Xence

Pour moi, l'hébergement chez l'habitant est aussi une forme d'hôtellerie, à partir du moment où le gîte est fourni moyennant paiement. D'ailleurs, enoeno précise bien qu'il s'agit d'endroits "_tenus et utilisés par les habitants du pays_". Seul le niveau de confort l'empêche de leur attribuer une désignation "conventionnelle".


----------



## atcheque

_forme d'hôtellerie_ n'est pas *hôtel*, qui est un bâtiment dédié.


----------



## enoeno

Merci à tous pour vos réponses, et pardon pour mon retard. 

Effectivement, _hébergement chez l'habitant _ne conviendrait pas puisqu'il s'agit d'un bâtiment spécifique dédié à l'accueil des gens de passages. 
Comme le précise Sergueil, un "_gîte rural_" n'est fréquenté que pas des touristes (ce qui est loin d’être le cas de l'établissement que je décris) et "p_ension de brousse_" renvoie soit à l'idée de tourisme soit à celle de l'isolement (or l'établissement dont je parle est toujours dans une ville -qui peut être de petite taille- car elle accueille surtout les habitants du pays qui voyagent en bus. 




OLN said:


> gesthouse se traduit par _pension_, et ne rentre pas dans la définition d'un hôtel bon marché au confort rudimentaire.


Pourquoi ? _Pension _semble être la meilleure proposition, mais j'aurais besoin de rajouter un adjectif pour une description plus correcte. _Misérable _semble donner un ton hautain, n'y aurait-il pas un autre adjectif qui décrivent l'aspect "peu de service et d'entretien, hygiène déplorable et confort plus de rudimentaire" ? 



littlepond said:


> Bonjour! “Bouge” a un sens péjoratif pour moi: je vois pas comment on peut l’utiliser ici. Le lieu décrit par enoeno peut être sans beaucoup de “conforts”, mais quand même ça pourrait être propre, etc. - pas forcément sale, ce que le mot “bouge” me renvoie.


L'établissement que je décris est effectivement sale, en plus de ne pas offrir de confort. 

Encore une fois merci à vous tous pour votre aide !


----------



## Lly4n4

enoeno said:


> _Pension _semble être la meilleure proposition, mais j'aurais besoin de rajouter un adjectif pour une description plus correcte. _Misérable _semble donner un ton hautain, n'y aurait-il pas un autre adjectif qui décrivent l'aspect "peu de service et d'entretien, hygiène déplorable et confort plus de rudimentaire" ?



Une pension miteuse alors ?


----------



## enoeno

Lly4n4 said:


> Une pension miteuse alors ?



Merci Lly4n4 pour cette proposition !


----------

